# Multiple IELTS Score is Valid or not



## vmjain84 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi guys,

Have been checking through different threads the one thing I am not getting clear is about multiple IELTS scores accepted for Skill Assessment.

I have given IELTS exam twice but both the times failed to score 7 in Writing section rest other module is above 7, so if I just concentrate on my writing module and able to score min 7 (rest modules may be lesser than 7 ) will I be still eligible to get 10 points showing my multiple IELTS scores .

What exactly multiple IELTS score valid means ??

Please help me on this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

vmjain84 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have been checking through different threads the one thing I am not getting clear is about multiple IELTS scores accepted for Skill Assessment.
> 
> ...


 No it will be counted across two diffrent test attempts. Rule is one needs score more than 7 in each of section in one particular attempt.


----------



## PakHiker (Oct 2, 2015)

vmjain84 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have been checking through different threads the one thing I am not getting clear is about multiple IELTS scores accepted for Skill Assessment.
> 
> ...


Multiple test scores are not accepted. Your score of one test will be accepted and points will be calculated on that test only. 

Try PTE I heard from this forum that it is easier to score than IELTS.

Regards


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

It depends on the skills assessor so you will need to check the skills assessor's website. 

For example, Engineers Australia's website says "*Does Engineers Australia accept combined test results?*
*Yes*, provided that all tests results are valid at the time of submission of the application, and the required score is reached for each module at least once. We will accept a combination of multiple TOEFL or multiple IELTS, NOT a mixed batch of both TOEFL and IELTS. We would accept combined results provided that all tests are valid at the time of submission of the application, and that the required score is reached for each module at least once."

DIBP only accepts the results achieved in a single test.


----------



## vmjain84 (Oct 27, 2015)

But do Engineer Australia accept PTE teast.


----------



## vmjain84 (Oct 27, 2015)

also after EA Skill Assessment with 55 Points can we go for either PTE or TOEFL test prior to EOI to increase our points instead of IELTS .
Have seen on EA skill assesment site that currently they accept only IELTS score .


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> It depends on the skills assessor so you will need to check the skills assessor's website.
> 
> For example, Engineers Australia's website says "*Does Engineers Australia accept combined test results?*
> *Yes*, provided that all tests results are valid at the time of submission of the application, and the required score is reached for each module at least once. We will accept a combination of multiple TOEFL or multiple IELTS, NOT a mixed batch of both TOEFL and IELTS. We would accept combined results provided that all tests are valid at the time of submission of the application, and that the required score is reached for each module at least once."
> ...


^

Thanks, that's very informative.


----------



## vmjain84 (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks Maggie-May24 for the information , much appreciated.

So i can givbe my multiple valid test result to EA and claim 10 points if in each module have scored min 7 may it be from different test results.


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

is that true ????????Multiple test resuts are counted ???????i am amazed


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

i got L = 7.5 W = 7 R = 6.5 S= 7 
THEN I GOT L = 7 W =6.5 R =7 S = 8 

SO I AM QUALIFIED FOR 10 POINTS ?
???????PLEASE ANSWER


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

A FRIEND OF MINE HAS TOLD ME THAT THIS IS ONLY VALID FOR APPLYING FOR CDR and not applyinf for DIBP for visa , he is correct so this means i cannot apply for visa 190 now if i dont have 7 all band ???????


----------



## Deepak Malhotra (Sep 26, 2015)

I am not sure about IELTS multiple score acceptance, I think it is not acceptable.

Though , I faced similar problem and got following score in IELTS:

R-8.5 w-6.5 S-6.5 L-7.5 overall-7.5

Then I go for PTE and it is much easier and more importantly more scoring as it is completely computerized and there is no manual intervention involved. I never heard a single person so far who is not able to clear PTE in first attempt.

You will get your result within 3-5 days though I got my result very next day with a good score.

Good luck


----------



## vmjain84 (Oct 27, 2015)

Guys,

As mentioned in this thread by one of the friend , Engineer Australia do accept multiple IELTS score for skill assessment but not sure about DIBP whether during ITA we have to go for IELTS .

Have checked in EA skill assessment Freq Asked Question area where it say as below
"Yes, provided that all tests results are valid at the time of submission of the application, and the required score is reached for each module at least once. We will accept a combination of multiple TOEFL or multiple IELTS, NOT a mixed batch of both TOEFL and IELTS. We would accept combined results provided that all tests are valid at the time of submission of the application, and that the required score is reached for each module at least once."


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Although EA accepts a combination of IELTS tests or a combination of TOEFL tests for the skills assessment, DIBP does not. So for DIBP you need to reach the required level in a single test, but you could try other tests, e.g. PTE, in order to do so.


----------

